# taggy long legs bands



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

taggy is a racer who is with regular flock,he has 3 bands,one plain green,one red and one blue (nehu 6858),i have contacted appropriate club in england but no one has contacted me as regards to him,he is being well fed and we are keeping an eye on him until his rightful owner claims him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for keeping an eye out on him.

Have you caught him yet? He will need to be caught( if he doesn't fly home of his own accord) for the owner to pick him up.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

he comes tantalisingly close but when i try n catch him he flys off,i am using soft approach as i dont want to scare him,he is a fine looking bird(checker,blue grey)my daughter may have more success catching him as he doesnt seem so unsure of her and she seems to have a way with all sorts of critters,but im gonna keep trying as id like him to go to his rightful home>


----------

